# Comune



## iretta

Ciao, ragazzi, io vorrei chiedervi dell'aiuto...
Saranno gia 6 mesi che ho un incubo...non posso trovare le frasi giuste per tradurre dall'ucraino in italiano i nomi delle nostre istituzioni pubbliche...
Ho gia turbato tantissimi italiani ma nessuno mi puo dare una risposta che mi potrebbe soddisfare, spero tanto che voi mi potete aiutare...
Abbiamo in Ucraina grande città...e loro hanno loro Comuni (come li chiamiate voi, da noi invece si chiamano RADA) e poi ci sono i piccoli villaggi/paesini che hanno sempre anche loro RADA ma sarebbe proprio un appartamento dove lavora 10 persone e di piu /dipende dal villaggio/...Per distinguere questi due tipi e per specificare che si tratta della città oppure del villaggio a RADA si aggiunge MUNICIPALE oppure RURALE... Adesso voi dite...qual'é il problema...rada municipale e rada rurale?il problema è che i documenti che io traduco vanno letti dagli italiani, loro di sicuro cosi RADA MUNICIPALE e RADA RURALE non capiscono...ed io non so che fare...Mi potete dare un consiglio?...non posso scrivere Comune della città di Kiev oppure Comune del villaggio di Hrushka...tanto Comune è il vostro termine, italiano...
Scrivetemi ogni piccola idea che avete, io dopo 6 mesi sono esaurita.... 
Grazie tanto dell'aiuto...


----------



## sabrinita85

Il fatto è che noi non distinguiamo tra comuni di grandi città e comuni di piccole città: si chiamano sempre COMUNI.
Io, ora, non ho capito bene se tu ti riferisci in qualche modo anche ai municipi:
infatti, nelle varie città esiste
il *COMUNE *> al cui interno vi è uno o più *MUNICIPI *
[ad esempio il Comune di Roma ha 19 municipi. Il comune di Monterotondo, in provincia di Roma, ha solo un municipio perché è un paese più piccolo di Roma].

Puoi dirci meglio a cosa servirebbe, ai fini della tua traduzione, la classificazione tra _rada municipale _e _rada rurale_?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> il *COMUNE *> al cui interno vi *è* uno o più *MUNICIPI *



Sei sicura che si dica *vi è* e non *vi sono*? io ho questo dubbio..


----------



## sabrinita85

Effettivamente anche a me era venuto questo dubbio... e sinceramente alle 2 e mezza di sabato, con una dose (abbastanza) buona d'alcool in corpo ho pensato che siccome veniva prima il singolare "uno" allora andasse bene "è"  LOL, ma non so, se ho sbagliato chiedo venia!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> Effetivamente anche a me era venuto questo dubbio... e sinceramente alle 2 e mezza di sabato, con una dose (abbastanza) buona d'alcool in corpo ho pensato che siccome veniva prima il singolare "uno" allora andasse bene "è"
> LOL, ma non so, se ho sbagliato chiedo venia!



Neanche io sono certo al 100% che sia sbagliato e visto che di solito il tuo italiano è quasi impeccabile mi chiedevo se fossi io a confondermi..


----------



## sabrinita85

Non ci rimane che aspettare altre opinioni in merito!


----------



## Jana337

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sei sicura che si dica *vi è* e non *vi sono*? io ho questo dubbio..


Io sto con Sabry. 

Jana


----------



## DDT

In questo caso credo che "uno o più comuni" possa essere equiparato a un sostantivo plurale quindi direi "al cui interno vi *sono* uno o più municipi"

DDT


----------



## iretta

sabrinita85 said:


> Il fatto è che noi non distinguiamo tra comuni di grandi città e comuni di piccole città: si chiamano sempre COMUNI.
> Io, ora, non ho capito bene se tu ti riferisci in qualche modo anche ai municipi:
> infatti, nelle varie città esiste
> il *COMUNE *> al cui interno vi è uno o più *MUNICIPI *
> [ad esempio il Comune di Roma ha 19 municipi. Il comune di Monterotondo, in provincia di Roma, ha solo un municipio perché è un paese più piccolo di Roma].
> Puoi dirci meglio a cosa servirebbe, ai fini della tua traduzione, la classificazione tra _rada municipale _e _rada rurale_?


 
Cara Sabri, io traduco molto spesso i certificati di nascita, e lì come il luogo di registrazione della nascita del bambino va scritto _rada municipale_ oppure _rada rurale,_ il problema è che queste traduzioni vanno lette in ambasciata italiana, quindi penso per italiani sia un problema capirlo...Però, parlando di municipi, non mi riferivo a loro, perche anche da noi nelle città grandi Rada va divisa in parti secondo i distretti della città...Il problema è che da voi non esistono i villaggio come da noi, ecco...forse esiste qualche regola tra i traduttori che detta come vanno tradotti le istituzioni così...


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, ma secondo me il problema non esiste: metti solo COMUNE.
Per tradurre in italiano quei due tipi di _rada _devi usare parole che esistono in italiano, e in italiano esiste solo _comune_.

Allora, tu puoi:

-lasciare la parola originale (e cioè _rada municipale_ e_ rurale_) e aggiungergli un asterisco vicino che riporta ad una postilla in basso al documento in cui spieghi la distinzione e il significato.

-scrivere _comune _e tra parentesi _rada municipale _o_ rurale_.

-scrivere solo _comune_.

Scusami, ma il fatto è che non capisco a cosa serve fare la classificazione: se uno scrive Comune di Roma o Comune di Monterotondo è sottinteso che uno è un grande comune e l'altro è piccolo.


----------



## claudine2006

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sei sicura che si dica *vi è* e non *vi sono*? io ho questo dubbio..


Io propendo per "vi sono".


----------



## Necsus

Anch'io direi "vi sono", ma forse è meglio in un altro thread..!


----------



## iretta

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, ma secondo me il problema non esiste: metti solo COMUNE.
> Per tradurre in italiano quei due tipi di _rada _devi usare parole che esistono in italiano, e in italiano esiste solo _comune_.
> Scusami, ma il fatto è che non capisco a cosa serve fare la classificazione: se uno scrive Comune di Roma o Comune di Monterotondo è sottinteso che uno è un grande comune e l'altro è piccolo.


 
Sabri, ma la cosa che mi fa pensare ancora è che in ucraino rada vuol dire il consiglio...potrei anche scrivere consiglio municipale e consiglio rurale, forse, ma a me hanno spiegato che vostro consiglio municipale fa parte del comune e poi esiste anche giunta...nostra rada invece riferisce al vostro Comune...E tutto potrebbe andare bene anche con comune...solo che chiamare  nostra rada rurale un comune fa ridere alle persone, perche in realtà sarebbe un appartamento con 3-4 persone che lavorano lì...Ho gia parlato con tanti traduttori...loro tutti ridono quando io chiamo  la nostra rada rurale un comune


----------



## claudine2006

iretta said:


> Sabri, ma la cosa che mi fa pensare ancora è che in ucraino _rada_ vuol dire il consiglio...potrei anche scrivere consiglio municipale e consiglio rurale, forse, ma a me hanno spiegato che il vostro consiglio municipale fa parte del comune e poi esiste anche la giunta...la nostra rada invece si riferisce al vostro Comune...E potrebbe andare bene anche con comune...solo che chiamare la nostra rada rurale comune fa ridere le persone, perchè in realtà sarebbe un appartamento con 3-4 persone che lavorano lì...Ho gia parlato con tanti traduttori...tutti loro ridono quando io chiamo la nostra rada rurale comune


Ti capisco, ma se dici "consiglio municipale" ti riferisce ad uno specifico organo dell'amministrazione comunale. 
Credo che dovresti sfidare le risate degli altri e tradurre "*Comune*" o al massimo "Municipio".


----------



## iretta

Ma se scrivo Comune della città di Kiev, per specificare che è una città e non il villaggio, sarebbe normale?


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Credo che dovresti sfidare le risate degli altri e tradurre "*Comune*" o al massimo "Municipio".


Iretta, anche io la penso così.
Se quelle 3/4 persone in un appartamento sono un organo ufficiale, perché non riconoscergliene l'autorità?


----------



## sabrinita85

iretta said:


> Ma se scrivo Comune della città di Kiev, per specificare che è una città e non il villaggio, sarebbe normale?


Uhm non credo. Per esempio si dice anche "Comune della città di Ciampino" e Ciampino è un paese, grosso, ma un paese.


----------



## iretta

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm non credo. Per esempio si dice anche "Comune della città di Ciampino" e Ciampino è un paese, grosso, ma un paese.


 
ma allora esiste qualche modo per specificare che un comune si occupa della città oppure del villaggio...Se per esempio vostro ufficiale vorebbe prendere la mappa dell'Ucraina e trovare Hovoselytsya, come saprebbe se è una città ed è segnalata sulla mappa oppure un villaggio piccolissimo?


----------



## claudine2006

iretta said:


> Ma allora esiste qualche modo per specificare che un comune si occupa della città oppure del villaggio...Se per esempio un vostro ufficiale volesse prendere la mappa dell'Ucraina e trovare Hovoselytsya, come saprebbe se è una città ed è segnalata sulla mappa oppure un villaggio piccolissimo?


Se è un villaggio piccolissimo sul mappa non appare.
Usando solo la parola Comune non è possibile specificarlo.
Dovresti dire: "Il comune di Hovoselytsya, un piccolo villaggio...."


----------



## iretta

Grazie, Claudine, per le correzioni, devo dire che adesso sono completamente confusa e non so come devo scrivere questa maledetta denominazione.... 
mi spiace che nessuno prima non ha scavato fino al fondo per precisare queste cose, ognuno ha sua opinione e non posso trovare la variante giusta che potrebbe andare bene sia per noi ucraini sia per voi italiani...forse bisogna leggere in qualche libro e fare paragono con l'inglese


----------



## claudine2006

iretta said:


> Grazie, Claudine per le correzioni, devo dire che adesso sono completamente confusa e non so come devo scrivere questa maledetta denominazione....
> Mi spiace che nessuno prima abbia scavato fino in fondo per precisare queste cose, ognuno ha la sua opinione e non posso trovare la variante giusta che potrebbe andare bene sia per noi ucraini sia per voi italiani...forse bisogna leggere in qualche libro e fare paragoni con l'inglese


Mi spiace perché, invece di aiutarti, ti abbiamo confuso le idee...


----------

